# huffy silver jet - looking for info



## randallace

hello- first post here , new member , im randall in columbus ohio  --- 

i'm looking for info on my newly acquired huffy silver jet 

ok got this baby off craigslist - says huffy silver jet - looking for info on this model-  year? old adds, dealer info, help me identify whats missing ,tracking down parts, service tips,  ect.....any help greatly appreciated

. pics :


----------



## randallace

started the cleanup today - 6 cold hours of scrubbing and cleaning ......pics worth a thousand words right ? 








serial number - can anyone help with a date ?  26x1.75 tires




-up on the rack - not really designed for this style bike - fought me all day 







lookin a little better -







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

and ..........................wait for it ..................

post clean-up - this was a rough clean - still gonna doisassemble and do a deeper clean , was just trying to get that crust off her 

















- comments ? questions ?  advice?  any helpful info on a date ?  ect????


----------



## randallace

some before shots , a pics worth a thousand words right ? 




















- comments ? questions ?  advice?  any helpful info on a date ?  ect????


----------



## Gary Mc

It is a mid 1960's model, originally had a tank with a built in light that protruded out past the head tube.  Hopefully someone can decode the SN for you to nail down the exact year.  Great job on the clean up.

Welcome to the CABE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd56

Nice deluxe model randle. The number before the H on the serial is the year 196?.
Would have had a dual switched horn / headlight toggle switched dashboard.
Look at my galleries your bike is there. With all the missing parts.
Also there is an album there for the men's model.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randallace

Thanks for the responses guys - any helpful nudges in the direction of the missing parts would be greatly appreciated - also looking for production info . Period adds , ect for display purposes


----------



## jd56

clsssicfan1, he's the resident guru on these Huffys.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

*1966*

6H is a 1966 model year of your bike.
here is a few pictures of mine including a perfect condition girls Silver Jet (has been sold) but, the rear rack and dash panel on this example is what your in need of as well as the mens tank (beware the girls tanklight assy is not interchangeable with the boys model frame) Then there is the ever illusive undamaged front fender ornament. With the intact tail fin...which is always broke off.
















The girls rear rack...same as the boys, these are interchangeable...good luck on finding this rear lens...I and a couple others need this item to complete our bikes.






the girls tank dash board, should be interchangeable or fit the boys tank but, notice the extreme angle difference on the girls tank bezel that will not fit the boys tank and headtube.






I hope that helps.


----------



## randallace

love the crash bar on the seat - would like to add that to mine

so my tailight housing is suppose to be chrome , an not painted red then ???.....

- i have a buddy that does plexiglass work he said he may be able to re-create the red rocket  fins


----------



## jd56

the rear taillight plastic chromed lamination is supposed to be chrome. I even think there was a golden hue on some. classicfan1 would be best to ask on that. As for the airplane or jet ornament red plexiglass tailfin, I think there was a time classicfan1 was trying to reproduce these.
The troxel seats with the crash rail is an add,  I have seen them equipped with both.
But the twotone red/white is what was equipped on these Huffys. And in my opinion a very comfortable spring seat. If I had my way I would have these style pleated seats on all my middleweights.


----------



## randallace

want to keep my 2 tone seat - just want to add the cool bar to it, LOL

think the tires are original ?  looking for similar tread design if so....... also is there a certian name for this style of wheel rim ?


----------



## randallace




----------



## randallace

also - when i got to do the deep cleaning - and i disassemble the front forks , can anyone help me with a how to on disassembling the miltiple plates that make up this style of fork ? is there a certian name for this type of fork ? i have 2 of these types to do on 2 bikes ( other is a camaro)


----------



## partsguy

*Here come the Judge! Here come the Judge!*

Ooohh here come the Judge!

I was looking at the bike and was considering buying it for parts but I knew better. If I bought that I would get attched to it and fix it up just as you would have. Lets give this a quick runs down:

You have a 1966 Huffy Silver Jet. I knew this without looking at the serial number. 1964-1967 Silver Jets look identical except for a few minor changes in trim. 1964-1965 had all-white, bucket-style, pleated seats with chrome crash rails. They were just like yours, only white with a crash rail and the under carriage was anodized silver. In 1966, Huffy deleted the crashrail and changed the seat to two-tone red and white and painted the undercarriage red. Grips changed too. 1964 Silver Jets had a set of standard white grips, then 1965 had white Huffy brand grips with the "H" embossed in the rubber. 1966-1967 had transparent red grips in the same shape as '65 models. There's a difference in mechanical parts too, though they are interchangeable. The cranks on '65 and earlier modals had a little more style, more curves and they fit more flush with the chain ring. In 1966, Huffy outsourced their cranks and started getting standard WALD cranks which didn't fit as well and the chainring-side bearing cup was a press fit rather than being threaded on. 1966-1967 Silver Jets with higher mileage will show it; the hole where the chain ring aligns with the crank will be worn out-of-round.

Finding a nice, complete tank to match the condition of your bike will be your bitch for sure. This was the reason that, if I got the bike, it would have been parted out. You can probabaly find the tank, switch plate, and controls but the headlight will be gone. I gaurantee it. But thats not the least fo your worries; that tail light will be worse. If your tail light battery tray is rusted through you can find one but you will pay dearly. The rear battery trays on these bikes are the exact same Delta lights found in Sears Spaceliners so you will have far mroe people trying to find that part. The lense will be impossible to find, I paid $77 for one on ebay...almost two years ago! If the chrome half is intact, KEEP IT! Go look at some old car swap meets or very old junkyards and look for a small vintage car, truck, or even trailer lense and fab it.

As for your fender ornament...yes I was reproducing those red fins (they are a seperate piece, I can tell you how to remove it if you want). I only made about 5-7 of them and jd56 has my prototype. they were initally made for my own personal use but if I were to reproduce these for a market I would have to somehow obtain permission from PacificCycle (or whatever chinese company owns Huffy now) otherwise it could be copyright infringment. I'll have to look into it more though, it may not be as mine aren't exactly like the originals.


----------



## randallace

thanks so much for your response - i love this bike .... the tank dosent have to be perfect , or 100% complete , i have paint skills and can alter or slightly change parts to fit - modeling skills and autobody body skills i have - but i need to find a base tank to work off of thats as complete as i can get - then need good clear pics of complete, nice examples of the type to work off of ......i am also looking for the propper decals to put back onto the bike - all these are worn clean off .....my rear fender is in dire need of replacement or rechrome at the bottom half due to what i suspect is contact with some kind of acid that ruined the chrome finish on there ...... so if this were your bike you wouldnt add that rail to this seat then ? ...... i have no plans to part with this bike , ive simply fallen for it , it aint gotta be 100% acurate , but i do want to get her as close as i can ..... do you have any idea if the tires that are on it now are original ?  see above pics - front ones kinda rough shape- any value in keeping them ? ..... as far as the front fender jet - id love to get a new fin , and repair the broken off nose section , if you do decide to make another fin - contact me please...also do you by chance happen to know the paint color , or paint code to this color of red used on these ??? 

** ps i see your in ohio as well , i use to be a judge at the trans am nationals in your area every year , i owned a knight rider conversion car back then - and we did a yearly cruise in in tipp city - small world ..... 8)


----------



## randallace

- and to answer an email i got - in the first picture in this thread - the other , kinda-blue bike is a 1940's shelby flying cloud , ladies frame in 24 inch variety, got her on craigslist , last owner pulled her out of a barn in grove city, most likely next on the list of things to re-do  ,







after this ones done , and then i want to  tackle that huffy camaro ,  it is a mens frame , in ok structural shape, but has been the victim of a bad repaint and strip down job , it is  missing tank, lights and such ........


----------



## jd56

classicfan1 is the guru...
And I had no idea about the seat and grips and chainring uses for each year. Or just wasn't paying attention to some of your posts about these jets.
some great info Stephen...thanks.
I'm always learning and hope I can retain it all.
Love the Cabe and all the information I gain here.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randallace

id love to see all the silver jets out there  .....ordered some toys for this silver jet today  -  like a better , park c9 repair stand today , along with new tires, tubes, rim strips, bottom bracket bearing kit, and headtube bearing sets , along with several tubes of park grease.... i am told this bendix rear hub is 2 speed ?  is it user servicable ?  or should i have a pro re-pack and re-do it ?? ......


----------



## partsguy

That is not a 2-speed. It is a single-speed coaster brake hub form Bendix. IT's the msot common one. 2-speeds aren't even available on these bikes as an option. Matter of fact, I don't Huffman ever offer them on any middleweigths in any of their divisions (Huffy, Monark, or Dayton).

It is the msot common hub I see and is very easy to rebuild. Even a caveman can do it.


----------



## randallace

yea when the guy at local shop said she was a 2 speed i was kinda like , really?  ok sure ............. but ya never know , so figured id ask ..... LOL

im kinda new to bicycle mechanix , but im learning fast ......been learning alot from youtube vids , and bought a bicycle dvd repair course


----------



## randallace

example of the missing decal .... some of it can be still made out but not much ..........


----------



## randallace

just bought a tank on ebay !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151151419487


----------



## partsguy

Very nice! I was just searching "Huffy Tank" on ebay yesterday and that wasn't up there so you got the tank just after he posted it. I wouldn't have bought it but I'm just saying.


----------



## randallace

seller had the bracket still and is including it also ... ( mines missing) ...seller has the chrome ladies frame and handlebars as well, anyone need them ??


----------



## partsguy

randallace said:


> seller had the bracket still and is including it also ... ( mines missing) ...seller has the chrome ladies frame and handlebars as well, anyone need them ??




I got curious and look at this other listings but I didn't see anything bike related at all.


----------



## randallace

he has it in the add i thought - i will ask him for you if u want ?


----------



## partsguy

Oh no that's fine I've got most of the stuff I need.


----------



## randallace

got tank today - and seller said he will be listing the other parts in the next week


----------



## randallace

pics of the tank - i re-painted the huffy logos, and had the paint matched, and am waiting on a touch up botttle to be produced so i can trim it up, any suggestions on the chromes plastic sections ?  and a suggestion on light lense ?? 


























- missing the overlay and switches - any help here to locate ? repro parts available ??


----------



## randallace

just located a donor bike near me that has a perfect fender jet and fin , as well as nice wheels with new tires, ect  - going to look at it tomorrow morning , if we can reach a nice price will be bringing it home .... coming together , a phoenix from the ashes


----------



## randallace

didnt end up with donor bike - wanted too much for it ......... still lookinf to find out what that seat post decal looked like so i can track down a repro ?? hopefully?

- have a possible line on a front fender jet and tank-lite lense - waiting to hear back


----------



## partsguy

I saw your reply on RRB about that rough '64 Eldorado I got in a couple weeks ago. I'm sorry but I'll picking that rusty thing apart for myself. I'll be gutting the tank, the fender ornament, kickstand, maybe the bearings. Oh and maybe the guts out of the rear hub. I don't need the rear fender though so I can send you some pics of that.

Whats going to be hard for you is find that switch plate. You can find the part other Huffy Silver Jets AND the 1964-1966/67 Monark Silver King. The switches themselves can be made at home. All you need is two standard tank light switches. Take one of them apart and simply add the switch and terminals to the other. The horn switch is the exact same switch as the one for the light. The only difference is that one of the terminals is turned over.


----------



## motorama55

randallace said:


> got tank today - and seller said he will be listing the other parts in the next week




 Yep, I still have a very nice Girl's Silver Jet frame in great shape that I am planning to list on Ebay.  Just trying to figure out what the shipping cost will be.


----------



## jd56

motorama55 said:


> Yep, I still have a very nice Girl's Silver Jet frame in great shape that I am planning to list on Ebay.  Just trying to figure out what the shipping cost will be.




motorama55, you're still keeping the complete Silver Jet you got from me last year? 
I do recall you had an extra girls frame back then, hopefully that is what you're going to be listing. 
I know that one I got you was in amazing condition...hope you are still keeping that one.
I recently just started a partout of the extra boys Silver Jet I have.


----------



## partsguy

Well this parting just makes mine all the more rare LOL!

You guys should be able to sell the frames FAST on RRB.


----------



## randallace

im back after a long absence , and will be back on this project soon - ive planned some addittions to the jet and some more restoration work


----------



## randallace

got this for myself - huffy millenial 29'er

** the walmart assembly guys - i must say - did a TERRIBLE  job  ON THE ASSEMBLY - both head tube bearings dammaged,( empty spots in the bearing ring, and ring bent from improper asembly) no grease , crank bearings same - never agian do i ever want an assembled bike from walmart - walmart said " oh well " and hung up on me


----------

